# Buttons?



## hamdamster (Mar 25, 2004)

I got all the papers to register my mini donkey. I was looking through the descriptions and saw "button". What and where is a button on a donkey? Thanks, Susan.


----------



## hamdamster (Mar 26, 2004)

Gee, I must have stumped everyone on this one.


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 26, 2004)

I am trying to find out but I don't think I have heard what a "button" on a donkney is...Gee I registeried mine and even did the permante papers I can't remember seeing a "button" lol


----------



## hamdamster (Mar 26, 2004)

It is under the Tattoos, Brands, Markings on the application for registration. It says note star or collar buttons. Another question-What are Race Mules? Thanks, Susan.


----------



## spottedrj (Mar 26, 2004)

race mules are mules you can race like any other horse race.... oh sorry i'm new here. hello everyone!!!! we have mule races here in ohio at our county fair,lots of fun.


----------



## hamdamster (Mar 27, 2004)

Are race mules out of thoroughbreds? Never heard of race mules. Is it big in some places?


----------



## StarWish (Mar 27, 2004)

On the racing mules issue...yes, they are out of thoroughbred mares, at least the ones here(NM) are. A member of our Rio Grande Mule and Donkey Club has the current "fastest mule" in the country. He brought some of the race videos to a meeting for us to see. We thought it was sort of funny that some mules take a scenic tour down the track so it helps if the mule runs straight! He races them in CA. I hear they used to race here at our State Fair years ago but didn't get enough competitors.

StarWish/Colleen


----------



## SherryM (Mar 29, 2004)

"buttons" aka "collar buttons"are nickel sized markings found on either both or one side of a donkeys neck. other markings that donkeys can have are "garters" and

"zippers" on their legs zippers are vertical markings and garters are horizontal markings this is a few that I have found on my mini donkeys and I am sure there are some I have omitted


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Sherry, for jumping in and clarifying WHAT buttons are.



Are you new on the board? If you are WELCOME, from Wisconsin.



Can you tell us a little about yourself? We're a friendly cyber family on this board, and learn from each other....good and bad!






Corinne


----------



## hamdamster (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeh, I'm new here. I have had a great time learning with this site and forum. I got a mini donkey for Christmas. I got the papers to register him and didn't even know he already had papers!! The breeder gave them to my boyfriend and he forgot to tell me



. I never knew there was such a thing as mini donkeys until I openned my present! Now I'm selling some of my big horses to make room for more mini horses. I kinda rescued/bought 4 minis. One pair was extremely overweight and had boats for hooves



. I couldn't turn them down. Then I found another pair almost in the same condition. My donkey was so used to my big horses, he forgot he was small. When I brought the first pair home, he ran through the fence as they were coming out of the trailer. He was so scared of them



. It took him almost a month to get within five feet of them. He finally made friends.





Thanks for making me feel welcome! I'll share as much as I can.


----------

